# What is a Stage 3 A6 worth?



## Rumblebug (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm debating selling my A6, just trying to get an idea of what I could realistically get for it. If you've recently bought a similar car, what did you pay? If you're in the market for one, what would you pay?

The basics:

2000 A6 6-speed
K04's
034 inlet pipes
Piggie pipes
Cat-back exhaust
VAST Stage 3 clutch
Koni struts
H&R springs
Hotchkis sways
New control arms
Newly built transmission
RS4 airbox
Full Stage 3 fueling
Inline fuel booster pump
Timing belt, water pump, etc... done recently
All silicone hoses

Everything done in the last 10k miles.


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

*umm*

I will give you 2 k sound good.


----------



## Rumblebug (Nov 7, 2003)

audiontz said:


> I will give you *20k* sound good.


 Awesome!


----------



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

it depends, how many miles are on it, but to me id say about 10k... assuming the car is in good shape.


----------

